# 1994.5 Nissan Sentra Limited Edition



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I've been hanging out on sr20forum for awhile and haven't been posting here. Anyways, it's always nice to come back to the first forum that I ever joined in for my beloved sentra. 

UPDATE: I also bought a 1995 Nissan Altima GXE as my "automatic" short of a luxury car hehe. It has power everything!




































































































The Alti:



















My brother's NX1600:


----------

